
How to store Unix timestamps with MySQL - tosh
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/39904326/how-to-store-unix-timestamps-with-mysql
======
tosh
context: #1 answer recommends int(11) with a max value of 2147483648 (= Tue
Jan 19th at 03:14:08 in 2038)

[https://www.unixtimeconverter.io/2147483648](https://www.unixtimeconverter.io/2147483648)

